# Canon Shooter: Lens Deal at B&H



## Destin (Oct 12, 2017)

B&H currently has the Tokina 12-28 f/4 for $199.00, but only in Canon mount. Deal expires soon. 

Tokina 12-28mm f/4.0 AT-X Pro APS-C Lens for Canon ATXAF128DXC

Just passing it along.


----------

